# whats up fellas im a new member



## timperan (Sep 13, 2006)

hey just wanted to introduce my self.  I am timothy and im 22 years old.  Pursuing in amateur wieght lifting,  and eventually hope to maybe learn some good advice on ceartain things in the workout room.  And hope to make some new chat friends. hope to hear soon


----------



## Double D (Sep 13, 2006)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 14, 2006)

timperan welcome to IM!


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 14, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## Doublebase (Sep 14, 2006)

Welcome to I-M.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 14, 2006)

Good luck man, welcome aboard.


----------



## michael39401 (Sep 14, 2006)

hello nice to meet you i'm new to good luck in your lifting man


----------



## timperan (Sep 22, 2006)

hey a little late people  but whats up fellas.  
hey any advice anyone can give me on the test booster "tribex and 6 OXO,  please let me know I just started stacking it.


----------



## GFR (Sep 22, 2006)

timperan said:


> hey a little late people  but whats up fellas.
> hey any advice anyone can give me on the test booster "tribex and 6 OXO,  please let me know I just started stacking it.


Best to post your workout and deit before you get into drugs or supps.


----------



## ffemt (Sep 23, 2006)

*Welcome*

welcome!


----------

